
Show HN: Blaze – a blazing fast ElasticSearch data exporter - viktorelofsson
https://github.com/vktr/blaze
======
viktorelofsson
Hi HN! I've been working with ElasticSearch the last few days and got tired of
elasticdump being slow when dumping data to disk, so I wrote Blaze.

It dumps indexes to disk fast. It dumps them in a format compatible with the
ElasticSearch Bulk API so it's easy to put the data back as well.

Please try it out and let me know what you think!

